# Tiger Poo!



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok I posted a thread about "cat repellent spray" but have had no replies - so sorry for the (almost) double post, I've been googling cat repellent and I'm interested in Tiger Poo - seems like a more natural way of doin things than some other examples I've found -
Anyone ever successfully halted a cat in their tracks with tiger poo or other products?

This is the problem highlighted in the other thread...



> Hi Our kittens love going outside and spend lots of time in the hedge and field next door and the biggest things they've killed to my knowledge are moths and craneflies.
> 
> Unfortunately they now seem to have set their sights on slightly bigger prey - My neighbour lives in a flat opposite up a little concrete footpath with Lily the rabbit in a hutch on her front door area. She came home the other night to find one kitten on top of the hutch and the other trying to push his paw in through the gaps. Lily was hiding under her hutch trembling. I fear that if the cats had managed to get in she would have no defence (hiding under the hutch wouldn't be any good as they would easily both fit under there too) and while they are just 6 months old, between the two of them I wouldn't fancy the rabbit's chances - I've seen cats bring home wild rabbits twice their size before. I would be absolutely gutted if they were to kill my neighbours pet and even if the hutch is secure enough to keep em out I know that they must be causing Lily stress by stalking her.
> 
> ...


Well has anyone ever tried any of these sprays or tiger poo?

And I'm sure its a silly question- but as poo goes, to people, does tiger poo stink?

After all if I got some not only would it be put at the side of two of my neighbours paths to their house, but I would consider putting some in a couple of other neighbours gardens to prevent our cats crapping in their gardens. But I guess there's not much point if it's stinky lol - "Here y'are Colin, I know you don't like the little kitty's pooing in your vegetable garden so have a huge great stinky tiger turd, that'll stop em!" lol


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

anybody....? x


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

THe Tiger Poo you are referring to is something called Silent Roar, And it does excalty what it says on the tin.. quite expensive, but well worth it, available at all good garden centres (dobbies has it in Stock)
Regards
3Reddogs


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Red! so.... does it stink?

I live quite near a zoo so might ask them too...


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Just a small thought, what effect does the smell of tiger poo have on bunnies? Might scare the hell out of them too! (Can rabbits pop their clogs through stress like budgies do?)


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

lady_r0gue said:


> Thanks Red! so.... does it stink?
> 
> I live quite near a zoo so might ask them too...


LOL no hun, i think it comes in 'Dried form' and thers no 'nasty bugs' or anything in it, but from the feedback i have got on it from work, it works really well 
Heres the link
Silent Roar | Cat Repellent | Cat Deterrent | Silent Roar Online


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Just a small thought, what effect does the smell of tiger poo have on bunnies? Might scare the hell out of them too! (Can rabbits pop their clogs through stress like budgies do?)


just what I was thinking!

and does it work for dogs or will I need to get timberwolf sh*t to deter the dog from goin up there hehe...

well the idea is that the rabbit doesn't need to go down the path - but the cats sort of need to go up it do bother her.

Here's a picture - it's not actually her flat so the hutch isn't in the picture (the lady's standing chatting to someone so thought I wouldn't pap her) but her flat's pretty much identical, Lily lives in a hutch on the left xx










So you see I'm imagining putting the poo at the bottom of the little path- and hoping it works!

Was also considering if I did have spray, spraying the undersides of neighbours cars as expecially my lil boy has a habit of snuckling under things, and they have absolutely no fear (engines have to be revved for them to run away, just running cars doesn't necessarily work)


----------



## Pamela Holding (Jun 23, 2018)

I’m going to try lion or tiger poo we have a large side garden a small back garden and front garden and cats are forever using them as a toilet disgusting seems we don’t have a cat if dog owner by law have to pick up their pets mess then cat owners should train their pets to do their toileting in a cat litter tray it isn’t nice to come across their poo and the smell is horrable and disgusting


----------

